# A man in a nightclub



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

.......meets a gorgeous Chinese girl. She says, 'I'll do anything, I'll make you the happiest man on earth. He says, 'how about a 69?'. She says, 'No way, I'm not doing any cooking tonight!'.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Apparently it is sushi...

[ur]http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=92187[/url]


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Apparently it is sushi...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=92187


----------

